# Your experiences of tandem cycles??



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, am after some input from those of you who don't mind sharing around tandem cycles.  I'm just after my third failed treatment and there is pressure on me to use donor egg.  I'm coming around to the idea but still clinging to the hope of using my own at the minute.

Been doing a bit of research around tandem cycles and from what I can see they're mainly done in Spain and Cyprus so just wondered if anyone has used this method and is willing to share their experience.  I struggle with decision-making at the best of times so could really use some input around the clinics to help me choose.

Guess I am after:
Costs including travel and stay
Your emotional treatment whilst you were there
Ease of getting to and from the clinic
Ease of obtaining clear information
Where you arranged travel - eg flight companies, transfers etc.
Places you stayed
And anything else those of you have been through it think are essential things to know.  A list of pros and cons as per your clinic I guess, if you don't mind.

As you can see  I struggle to be succint and to the point so you can imagine how bad I am at making any kind of decision  

Thanks in advance, hope some of you can help me.

Val xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Val

Just wanted to try offer some answers.  I found out I had been through early menopause.  So I never had the option of own embryos was told only 2% chance with own so would be like chasing stars.  I struggled at first with the outcome and that time I kind of grieved that I eould never have a baby...

Just by chance we stumbled on a clinic in Spain clinica medrano, we went to London for a free no obligation consultation.  Got to say was very skeptical.  Trusting my gut instinct we embarked on our first cycle chemical pregnancy then 3nd cycle negative.  We chatted to clinic and changed donor.  What can I say other than I have a almost 2 year old beautiful miracle.

Pros and cons emotionally the journey the experience was so positive so heart felt the clinic have become life long friends.  We email go to Spain 2 times a year.  The experience is as important as the outcome.  You need to have a reputable clinic we stayed right by the clinic Julie who is English but lives out in Spain sorts all travrrl accommodation etc out if you want.  

For me my advise would be contact clinics speak to them go see them go on recommendation, but go with your gut feeling.  

My little girl I grew her I breastfed her the bond we have is unbreakable I would always say don't throw money after your own embryos as they wont work u have a higher chance with donor embryo.  In Spain it's anon we intend to tell our little girl about our journey but I am so proud of how we were so determined go get your dreams make them real.

Tammy


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Val   I have no direct experience of tandem cycle but I know that Dogus in Cyprus do them as I think do Serum in Athens. It may be worth posting on these clinic threads. IMO Dogus transfer too many embryos so do take some advice. 
Good luck
xx


----------



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you both for your responses.  Tamsutbadger, it's so lovely to hear that your experience remains a positive one to this day and lovely that you keep in touch with the clinic.  Do you mind me asking how your early menopause was discovered?  I've too been told that I have only a 2% chance of conceiving with my own eggs but my AMH is 10.6 and FSH 11 (well they were when they were tested last anyway, am going to get them updated).  I'm getting confused as I see women with negligible AMHs of 0.06 etc who still are encouraged to try with their own eggs and many of whom have success.  So confusing.  

Bundles, I've just posted in the Dogus thread.  Had read some things from other fertility forums on the internet that were very scathing about Dogus, not good at all.  But the experiences of a lot of the women on FF seems to be positive so am going to have a good trawl through that thread to get a better idea of what people's experiences have been.

It's a risk going abroad but I guess it's a risk wherever you go.  You invest your trust and a lot of money into people who you can only hope will have your best interests at heart.  The main pull of looking abroad is to be able to do a tandem cycle as, as far as I'm aware, it's not something that can be done here in the UK.  Such a shame as I really want to be satisfied I have tried everything with my own eggs but need the backup of a donor in case it doesn't work so I don't waste precious time and money.

Thanks again both.

Val xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Val  glad you have posted on the Dogus thread. I know that they do get results but their methods do seem very different to other clinics - with my diplomatic hat on  I think if you are a strong enough person, do your research & really consider how many embryos you transfer, then you should be fine.

You're right about putting your trust in an overseas clinic. I was very fortunate with my clinic in Madrid & I too keep in touch & have met up with them ( plus a group of other successful ladies & LO's) a couple of times in London when they come over to do a batch of consultations. And, as with Tammy, this is very telling.

What about some of the Czech clinics ? Not sure if they do tandem but would be worth an ask on a couple of the clinic threads. I moderate that board so can say that the two most popular are Gennet & Reprofit. Now I'm on the PC I can post you links 
Gennet http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330564.980
Reprofit http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333629.220

Good luck with your search, ask lots of questions & go with your gut feeling - us women are seldom wrong !!
xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes Val go with your gut feeling in terms of clinics ask lots of questions would advise a free consultation in London would highly recommend we did with our clinic and we just had a good relationship with them from word go we are friends not just a number. They never mothered us to go for treatment paid in stages and communication well was excellent.  My results were very similar to yours and was always advised sooner better with donor cycle.  

Bundles congratulations on yr 2nd pregnancy bet yr very excited.  I'm intrigued to know if yr going to tell your children about journey any advise welcome in that please. 

Good luck in your journey follow yr dreams we did Xxxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Tammy   I can't really help you with the telling aspect as we don't plan to tell. I can see both sides & would deal with which ever way we went but my partner is adamant so I must respect that. 
I can't wait to meet this little man & that will be our family complete  
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know much about tandem cycles yet, but can it be done in UK clinics? I was thinking for example sharing with the eggs of someone in your own family?  Sorry to butt in! All the best Val! xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi
you cannot do tandem cycle in uk. It is illeagal.

I did a tandem cycle at dogus. I have twins from my fresh cycle.

If you look at my diary in the fet section you will see the link at the start to my old diary. On phone so can't post link. My dealings with cli.ic continue to fet new diary. 

The fresh cycle was a positive experience. The fet was not, and i ended up changing clinic to get my bfp. I had major communication issues. All in my diary.
Remember the chances of a bfp with a tandem cycle where only donor eggs are transferred is lower than a straight de cycle. 

And do consider how many to transfer as they will transfer up to 4 even if blasts. I had 2de one oe fresh cycle and got twins.


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi VAL74

I am 6 weeks pregnant with a DE cycle at AVA-Peter, but did look into their combined cycle before I went for DE only 

I have tried to answer your questions as best I can as I know myself how worried I was going abroad so hope it helps, but they do have a UK coordinator that was really helpful so can always call her 

Costs including travel and stay

_My flights and hotel for me and hubby cost £800 we stayed in a 4 star hotel with breakfast we spent about £600 whilst we were there but that was going to ballet and museums etc all in all St Petersburg is very very cheap! I think the cost of their combined cycle was £4000 but as I say you would need to check as I finally chose donor eggs as mine were just not up to it anymore_

Your emotional treatment whilst you were there

_i cannot fault their care and compassion they really looked after me, I had my treatment before i went in London and they have a UK based coordinator. They are still in contact with me daily checking I am ok and watching my protocol as I had a small bleed so as I say care wise they are great!
_

Ease of getting to and from the clinic

_We were picked up at the airport and taken to our hotel by the clinics driver (and back again at the end of our visit), he also took us on a 2hr tour of the city and met us for lunch on one of the days so again was fantastic_

Ease of obtaining clear information

_I had the doctors mobile number, email address, and the nurses and Tamsin the UK coordinators mobile and email so could information within the hour, if the doctor was busy the coordinator would sort it all out for me.
_

Where you arranged travel - eg flight companies, transfers etc.

_As I say transfers and tour etc was all arranged for us, the coordinator assisted me with all flights travel and even helped us to arrange sightseeing when we were there_

Places you stayed

we stayed at the Rossi Hotel on Fontaka it was beautiful and only a 10min walk to the clinic but they did have other hotels right next door but we really liked the Rossi!

Maybe worth a look 

Good Luck 

hugs tilly xx


----------

